# Stocking suggestions for Julidochromis setup



## Mrwaylay (Aug 15, 2020)

Hi all,

I've just come back to cichlids keeping after a few years out (having done saltwater and planted tanks in between). I previously kept Malawi's, but this time round I'm going with Tanganyika, and I've settled on Julies, either Transcriptus or Ornatus.

The tank I'm using is a Juwel Lido 120 litre, which is nearly as tall as it is long (61cm long x 59 cm tall). I've got it set up with a sand substrate, a piece of driftwood, then lots of rocks in a stack. I've added some live moss to the rock work, along with some duckweed up top.

My plan is to add 6 juvenile Julies, and move some out if necessary as they grow and pair (fingers crossed). I'm conscious that the Julies will likely occupy the bottom portion of the tank, and be in amongst the rock work. As such, I'm keen to add another species of 'something' in with the Julies, to occupy the mid / top potion of the tank, and possibly to act as dithers.

Please throw some suggestions my way; I'm really open to anything, whether that's another cichlids species (although I appreciate I'm quite short on stocking space), or anything else.

My tap water has a naturally high pH (8 - 8.2), so ideal for the Julies.

At the moment, the tank is cycling. The only thing I have coming is 10 MTS which I'm adding to sift the sand bed.

Many thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!!

The length gives you room for a pair of small, peaceful julidochromis. These are my favorites Julidochromis sp. ''Ornatus Kombe'' Kombe(aka Gombi transcriptus/marlieri), the ornatus name is fairly new.

Start with six and rehome four. They like privacy and want to lay their eggs under a big flat rock. A huge stack is not necessary.

I have nothing for the top that could go with Julidochromis in a 24" tank. The top dweller for a small tank is paracyprochromis and I would not put them in a tank less than 36" long.


----------



## Mrwaylay (Aug 15, 2020)

Hey, thanks for the quick reply. So I'm definitely thinking something non-cichlid. The suggestions I've seen elsewhere are livebearers like Mollys or Swords, Dwarf Rainbows, or a small group of tetras. Any of these sound like a suitable match in this setup?

I've added a couple of images of the setup. Apologies for the quality; I've got some new T5s on order, so it's a little dark...

And yes, that's a clump of hornwart floating up top at the mo, and not the duckweed.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The only one of those that is recommended for a 24" aquarium is the dwarf neon rainbow. I even looked at zebra danios...90cm is recommended as minimum for them.


----------



## Mrwaylay (Aug 15, 2020)

Could be a winner. I note they like harder water too, so a good match with the Julies.

Having not kept Julies before, are they almost exclusively bottom dwellers, or will they venture up the rock work? I'm wondering whether to move the rock formation down a bit if they won't use it?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They are going to hug the rocks...mine venture up to chase away anyone who is not in the mated pair...but that's about it.

As mentioned, they want a flat rock to lay their eggs underneath...mine liked a 4x4 slate tile propped in a large terra cotta saucer.

I would reduce the height of the rocks if you want to make room for rainbows. I read pH range for them up to 7.5. And lots of plants.


----------



## Mrwaylay (Aug 15, 2020)

Great. I've already got one decent-sized piece of slate In the setup, and I'll add a few more in a stack. What about in terms of clean up crew in a tank such as this? As previously mentioned, I'm adding in the Trumpet Snails to do a bit of sand sifting, because I have a fairly deep sand bed (not entirely by design, but I'm happy with it all the same). I'm considering adding a couple of Nerites too. Should I leave it at that? Would a bristlenose work, or would that be too much?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have not had luck getting nerites to live more than one-two years. I would skip the clean up crew...that is the fishkeeper's job in any case. Usually we get questions on how to eradicate MTS. Remember if you don't overfeed and if you keep the substrate clean the substrate there will be nothing for them to eat and they will die. In other words, if they thrive it means you have been making your substrate dirty by overfeeding.


----------



## Mrwaylay (Aug 15, 2020)

Yes that makes sense. My concern was really around keeping the sand bed aerated and turned over, as this is something I would try and do while keeping saltwater tanks. Thanks for all the advice, I think I now have the foundations of a plan.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

With freshwater we go with maybe one inch of substrate and turn it over when siphoning weekly.


----------

